# Why Walmart Shouldn't sale fish!



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Walmart's Oscar:



Healthy Oscar:



*They're obviously 2 diff types of oscars, walmarts being a Red Oscar and the 2nd being a tiger oscar. But, just to show a comparison between the two and how un-healthy and stressed that 1st one is...


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Sadly, I've seen fish like that in stores specifically for pets. I guess the one advantage of pet stores is the employees at least have a vague interest in pets.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Correction to title: One of the MILLIONS of Reasons Why Wal-Mart Shouldn't Sell ANYTHING!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

DTetras2 said:


> Correction to title: One of the MILLIONS of Reasons Why Wal-Mart Shouldn't Sell ANYTHING!


Wal-Mart should just stick to retail items and not carry/handle pets in general. I've been to so many Wal-Marts that have disgusting looking fish, whether the coloration is bad or the fish are underfed, they should just let the mom and pop joints and real aquarium stores do what they do best.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

The Walmart in my area doesn't sell pets, but the one in Burlington does. I actually got my dragon goby there (still have him! He's doing great!), and believe it or not, all of their fish were perfectly fine. They all looked very healthy and active. No torn fins, no obvious signs of illness or stress, no 'floaters'... 

But this same store about two years ago carried very terrible looking fish. Mostly goldfish, too. It's nice to see that the more recent employees also give a damn about the animals in their care/store. I can't speak for any other Walmart business, though.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Pandapop said:


> The Walmart in my area doesn't sell pets, but the one in Burlington does. I actually got my dragon goby there (still have him! He's doing great!), and believe it or not, all of their fish were perfectly fine. They all looked very healthy and active. No torn fins, no obvious signs of illness or stress, no 'floaters'...
> 
> But this same store about two years ago carried very terrible looking fish. Mostly goldfish, too. It's nice to see that the more recent employees also give a damn about the animals in their care/store. I can't speak for any other Walmart business, though.


Same here. My local Wal-Mart does an excellent job with fish and most of the fish always look healthy.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's pretty mixed here, some look good, some look bad


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

my friend got a GSP at walmart its been 5 years now, I saw a bunch of dead dragon gobies last time I went, I really feel bad for the fish, I want to buy them all and save them


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

One person who cares makes all the difference in the world to any store's fish. Here our wal-marts took out the live fish. I finally didn't feel guilty or disgusted buying supplies there, but they started closing at midnight, so I couldn't do those 2 am quickcure or replacement heater runs anymore anyway. And they started filling the aisles with microtanks.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

The walmart in my area is starting to stop stocking fish. But, another thats about 10 miles down still stocks and its a shame. I honestly would like to start a petition, but, in all honesty I dont have the time or patience to do so... Even tho one voice can make a difference..


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

One of our Walmarts keeps their bettas sitting in front of a big mirror!

And the last time I was there, every single fish in all the tanks had finrot so bad, they had no tailfin left...


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

in california there is a state law concerning fish in an animal abuse/negligence clause, somebody in CA can stop this, in all the other states ive looked at the law says nothing about fish, reptiles, and inverts sold as pets (hermits, tarantulas, etc)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

GA laws treats pet fish like dogs. To sell more than a few you need to be inspected to prove you are breeding 'humanely" and get a license. But i don't recall anything about stores. Food fish are dept. of agriculture with different rules.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I work at WalMart, and I know exactly how to fix this, as I know certain details that not many others know and how to exploit them. The catch, though, is that it's going to take a huge effort of thousands of people doing EXACTLY what I tell them to, exactly when and how I tell them to do it, and with no qualms about appearing , er, politically incorrect and a bit racist.
( relax, its just writing letters, but the trick is to have them say exactly the right things, the SAME things at that, and yes, that's absolutely critical for two reasons. ) 

Alas, that's just not gonna happen, is it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You need a forum. Talk radio and Faux News have no problems getting large numbers of people to do exactly what they say. Go kiss up to someone on the air.


----------

